# A couple of flowers



## ndwgolf (Apr 30, 2019)

All shot with my Chamonix 4x5 with the Fuji 210mm and Etkar 100.
The first two were developed in C41 for 14 1/2 minutes at 80 degrees 







The last one at 85 degrees for 11 1/2 minutes 



Enjoy 
Neil


----------



## Jeff15 (May 1, 2019)

Very nice shots...


----------



## edsland (May 1, 2019)

Nice shots, especially 3


----------



## Photo Lady (May 1, 2019)

beautiful......love the lily the most


----------



## smoke665 (May 1, 2019)

There is no denying that film has a unique appeal. Well done! I'd be hard pressed to pick a favorite as they each have special qualities.


----------



## webestang64 (May 3, 2019)

I really like the first shot. Nice work.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 3, 2019)

I have to pick the lily as well. Great shots all!


----------



## ndwgolf (May 3, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I have to pick the lily as well. Great shots all!



Thank you sir


----------



## ndwgolf (May 3, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I have to pick the lily as well. Great shots all!



It’s mine too


----------



## ndwgolf (May 3, 2019)

webestang64 said:


> I really like the first shot. Nice work.



Thank you sir


----------



## ndwgolf (May 3, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Very nice shots...



Thanks Jeff


----------



## Ck street follower (May 11, 2019)

ndwgolf said:


> All shot with my Chamonix 4x5 with the Fuji 210mm and Etkar 100.
> The first two were developed in C41 for 14 1/2 minutes at 80 degrees
> View attachment 172363
> View attachment 172364
> ...


great 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------

